# Create a Playlist: Emotion



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

In the age of Spotify and ITunes, playlists are a great way to explore and share music. So with that in mind...

Create a playlist (you would actually listen to ) based on emotion, using the Circumplex model:








```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]

Guidelines:
* Title your playlist
* No fewer than 4 works -- one per quadrant
* No more than 12 works -- three per quadrant

Optional: 
* Create in Spotify or YouTube and provide a link

_Any notes on the compositions are appreciated._


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

1. Pleased. Parkins: Muted
2. Happy. Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen
3. Happy/Excited: Beethoven 6: I
4. Excited. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata 8: III
5. Annoying. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip, Lesson One
6. Angry/Nervous. Adams: Harmonielehre - Part I
7. Nervous/Sad. Adams: Harmonielehre - Part II
8. Bored. Feldman: Rothko Chapel: I
9. Sleepy/Calm. Debussy: Nocturnes -Nuages
10. Peaceful. Holst: Planets - Venus, Bringer of Peace
11. Relaxed. Adams: Common Tones in Simple Time


----------



## lele23 (Sep 1, 2016)

Title: Haydn Playlist

Excited: The Creation
Happy: String Quartet Op.33 No.2 "The Joke"
Pleased: String Quartet op.64 No.5 "The Lark"

Relaxed: Piano Trios Nos.43-45
Peaceful: String Quartet Op.76 No.5 "Largo"
Calm: The Return of Tobias

Sad: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Bored: Any Piano Concerto, except No.11 ;-)
Sleepy: Any Opera ;-)

Annoying: "The Philosopher" Symphony No.22
Angry: "Military" Symphony No.100
Nervous: "The Distracted" Symphony No.60


----------

